# Codesys V3.5 und Beckhoff-Komponenten



## Crashy (31 Oktober 2017)

*Codesys V3.5 mit Beckhoff BK9000*

Ich habe 8 Jahre beruflich mit TwinCAT gearbeitet und daher daheim die Hausautomation auch mit TwinCAT.

Nun will ich von VM mit TwinCAT umsteigen auf Raspberry Pi mit Codesys. Dafür gibt es ja "CODESYS Control for Raspberry Pi SL" 

Doch bevor ich das Paket erwerbe sollte die Kommunikation zwischen Codesys V3.5 und meinen BK9000 funktionieren.

Aber es scheitert schon an allem. Habe die XML, auch die DMP, kann es über Tools->Gerät installieren auch auswählen, aber es wird nix angezeigt. Habe nur 3S-Komponenten zur Auswahl.

Wenn ich als Device "Codesys Control Win V3), dann Ethernet und unter Kommunikationseinstellungen ein Gateway 'localhost' angelege, wird sowohl mit Netzwerksuche, als auch mit IP-Adresse, kein BK9000 gefunden.

Muss auch zugeben, dass ich noch nie mit Codesys gearbeitet habe, deswegen fällt mir das evtl. auf Grund der Unübersichtlichkeit auch etwas schwer.

Bitte um Ratschläge. Danke.


----------



## HausSPSler (31 Oktober 2017)

Hi,
also ich würde mir echt, wenn du bei den KBUS-Scheiben bleiben willst/musst.... einen BK1120 / BK1250 so was in der Art zulegen,
ich schwöre das wirst du nicht bereuen!
Das mit einem BK9000 zu tun ist in CODESYS von daher nichts schönes, da man nicht irgendwelche Gerätebeschreibungen verwenden kann.
Vermutlich musst du Modbus oder sonst ein Ethernet Protokol verwenden und wirst einen ziemlichen Konfigurationsaufwand vielleicht auch Applikationsaufwand haben 
(Ich lasse mich sehr gerne eines besseren belehren falls im Forum hier es jemand so verwendet mit BK9000)

Solltest du dich für BK1120/1250 entscheiden musst du die "MDP Version" der ESI Files installieren (die bekommt man beim Beckhoff Support auf Anfrage - sind im normalen ESI download nicht dabei, da man diese für Twincat nicht benötigt) 
Dann kannst du mit dem PI die KBUS-Scheiben scannen die am Koppeler hängen.... ins Projekt übernehmen dann "Variablen Mappen" und schon passt alles.
Ich hoffe das hilft dir so weiter.
Grüße


----------



## Crashy (31 Oktober 2017)

Die MDP-Version habe ich hier aus dem Forum, war sogar ein Beitrag von Dir.
Aber nach dem Import wurde der BK leider nirgens aufgelistet.

Bevor ich auf BK9000 umgestellt hatte, waren BK1120 in Betrieb. Habe sie aber wegen der Linientopologie entsorgt, da bei mir Stern vorteilhafter ist.

Kannst Du mir evtl. einen Ansatz in V3.5 geben ? Die meisten Anleitungen zum BK9000 beruhen auf V2 und das deckt sich keinesfalls.
Was ich in der Geräte-Repository hinzugefügt bekomme sind die Ethercat-Komponenten, wie z.B. die EK, aber keine Ethernet-Komponenten.


----------



## HausSPSler (1 November 2017)

Hi,


> Kannst Du mir evtl. einen Ansatz in V3.5 geben ? Die meisten Anleitungen zum BK9000 beruhen auf V2 und das deckt sich keinesfalls.


nein kann ich leider nicht, des wird schwierig... gibt's die BK9000 als Modbus Klemme mit Modbusfirmware?
Vielleicht ist das noch das geringstes Übel.. von den Möglichkeiten die du hast.

Hat ein anderer User im Forum die Klemme mit CODESYS V3 am rennen? 
Wenn du sagst du brauchst Stern, wie viel BK9000 hast du denn verbaut?

Grüße


----------



## Crashy (1 November 2017)

Der BK9000 lässt sich über ModBus ansteuern, genauso wie über ADS.
Derzeit habe ich 4 BK9000 im Betrieb, drei kabelgebunden, 1 über WLAN. Es soll noch einer über WLAN hinzukommen.

Das Komische, aus meiner Sicht, ist, dass ich EK-Komponenten hinzufügen/installieren kann, aber keine Ethernet-Komponenten.


----------



## HausSPSler (1 November 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,
ja das geht nicht, ich denke du musst es mit Modbus versuchen - das wird "bitter" ich schwöre... !
Grüße


----------



## Crashy (1 November 2017)

Ich sehe, bis auf den Konfigurationsaufwand, den Vorteil aber darin, wenn eine Station ausfällt, der Rest weiterläuft.
Auch bei einem Defekt von PC oder Pi wäre schnell für Ersatz gesorgt. Würde daher nie einen CX nehmen.


----------

